# inters 08 anyone got any pics?



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

great turn out today guys even if we were a bit out of the way :wink: hope you all had an enjoyable day apart from the 30mph winds


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Great to have a nice turn-out yesterday and a little cruise and good to see / meet everyone!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Did anyone else have Golf after Polo after Golf trying to race them home? I had a swarm being driven very badly the whole way down the M1 from Northampton to the M25!


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

no ? but then again I was in a polo :lol:

My pics are here: http://www.dub-london.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=665


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

interesting paint scheme


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

mattyR said:


> interesting paint scheme


Its vinyl wrap!! :wink:


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

that matte black TT looked hot 8)


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

elrao said:


> Did anyone else have Golf after Polo after Golf trying to race them home? I had a swarm being driven very badly the whole way down the M1 from Northampton to the M25!


No. But I had some R32's chasing me up the drag strip


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep it was a good day I had a mk4 and an mk5 r32 follow me most of the way home


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

now thats a crazy tt!


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

OOH!  how many of you spotted the vw scirocco?

yep it was under a TT body. you would never have known untill you actually looked inside.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SICK TT said:


> OOH!  how many of you spotted the vw scirocco?
> 
> yep it was under a TT body. you would never have known untill you actually looked inside.


I did but some one had to point it out to me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam Wright said:


> now thats a crazy tt!


i like the yellow one in the back ground :wink: 
That is G works old TT with a vinyl wrap covering it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Adam Wright said:


> now thats a crazy tt!


I quite like that


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

mattyR said:


> interesting paint scheme


Hi Matt

You should have seen the inside of the car, no home comforts ...... Totally stripped

Steve had him beat on the sprints through :roll:

Yan


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

caney said:


> great turn out today guys even if we were a bit out of the way :wink: hope you all had an enjoyable day apart from the 30mph winds


Good to see you again Steve. The 3.61 run was a good one to watch, just sorry I didn't video it. Somehow managed a 4.06/12.735 in the wardrobe lugger. Not bad for standard.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

ChriSThree said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > great turn out today guys even if we were a bit out of the way :wink: hope you all had an enjoyable day apart from the 30mph winds
> ...


that time is excellent mate,well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Adam Wright said:
> 
> 
> > now thats a crazy tt!
> ...


Does any one know why the car had a Fifty Pound note stuck to the back of it?


----------



## TTClaire (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey,

I saw your stand at Inters, I was there with DubClique in my TT. It was a good show and I'm suprised how many TT's where there... I got loads of ideas for what to do next to mine.

Dont know if you spotted me but here I am...








I'm still working on my TT so any suggestions are welcome!

Claire


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTClaire said:


> Hey,
> 
> I saw your stand at Inters, I was there with DubClique in my TT. It was a good show and I'm suprised how many TT's where there... I got loads of ideas for what to do next to mine.
> 
> ...


What wheels are they I think they would look 8) stripped and mirror polished :idea:
By the way my TT was the one on the Forge Motorsport stand


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

TTClaire said:


> Hey,
> 
> I saw your stand at Inters, I was there with DubClique in my TT. It was a good show and I'm suprised how many TT's where there... I got loads of ideas for what to do next to mine.
> 
> ...


WOW I LOVE THOSE WHEELS

Like yelow said polished they would be the nuts!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Someone asked for photos?

Here's some of the action on the strip:
































































The Apollo went on the strip but the time wasn't recorded


























The AMD R8










Some of our SeatCupra.Net cousins



















Andy's YellowTT getting inspected by Steve










Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTClaire said:


> Hey,
> 
> I saw your stand at Inters, I was there with DubClique in my TT. It was a good show and I'm suprised how many TT's where there... I got loads of ideas for what to do next to mine.
> 
> ...


And yes Clair, we did spot you. Well at least I did!










It was lovely to meet you Clair and to have chat with you for a while. And a very warm welcome to the ******** Clair. I trust you have found the links to our National EvenTT08 at Rockingham, hope to meet up with you there!

You'll find no shortage of suggestions for mods on this forum 

No1 - Remap - Â£250
No2 - Brake upgrade - Â£750
No3 - Haldex upgrade - Â£500
No4 - Cat-back exhaust - Powerflow Custom Â£350
No5 - Lowered suspension - FSD + HR springs + adj rear tie bars Â£900?
No6......

And for your benefit Clair, this is what my Kingfisher looks like when it's not as grubby as it was on Sunday










Cheers

Dave


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The appolo times are not allowed to be recorded just in case it dosen't make the times publicised.

The R8 is actually Millteks and not AMD's


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TThriller said:


> Someone asked for photos?
> 
> Dave


yeah i did and not one of mine


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Neck down


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

forgemotorsport said:


> Neck down


  Peter you look so different with out your Forge T shirt on :wink: :-*


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

I am quite a hottie since the surgery , arent I 8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

caney said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Someone asked for photos?
> ...


Sorry, checked though the cards and found I hadn't caught you at all.  Guess I spent too much time away from the strip... :roll: I'll ask Steve if got you


----------

